# Cruise ship Ushuaia leaking in Antarctic - merged threads



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Breaking news that the Ushuaia is taking on water in the Antarctic having grounded on unknown object.

The "Ushuaia" is a steel hulled, ice-strengthened vessel built originally for oceanographic research. She was recently converted to passenger voyages.

Chris.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for that, Chris.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

it would be interesting to know how the comms situation fares in this region.........as it is presumably either on the fringe or "out of" inmarsat coverage.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hopefully does not appear to bad - latest news *here*

Chris.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Cruise ship stranded in Antarctic (BBC News)*

A cruise ship carrying 122 people has run aground on the Antarctic coast, the Argentine navy reports.

More from BBC News...


----------

